# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN modeler et Visio

## FatmaFafa

Bonjour,
j'ai tlcharger le module BPMN pour Visio pour modliser des diagrammes en BPMN. a tait trs impressionnant. Cependant ce que j'ai utilis n'tait qu'une version d'essai. Est ce que je peux tendre la priode d'essai sans l'acheter parce qu'il cote trs cher et j'ai pas les moyens.
Merci pour votre collaboration et merci d'avance.

----------

